# Schwachstellen-Oscars verliehen



## webwatcher (29 Juli 2010)

heise online - Schwachstellen-Oscars verliehen


> Auch in diesem Jahr wurden auf der Black-Hat-Konferenz in Las Vegas wieder die Pwnie Awards verliehen, die Entdecker von Sicherheitslücken in verschiedenen Kategorien auszeichnen. Den Preis in der Kategorie "Bester server-seitiger Fehler" ging in diesem Jahr an M.  K. für eine Schwachstelle  im Apache-Struts2-Framework. Mit einer HTTP-Anfrage mit fünf speziellen Parametern gelang es ihm, beliebigen Java-Code auf dem Server auszuführen.


----------

